# First evening out.



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Sat in a highseat for the first evening looking for a fox or to scout the deer. Roberta came with me. Didn't see anything but rabbits. Just thought I'd show you the ground from this seat.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Nice looking area, seeing that sure makes me miss the trees


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks. Yes I love that seat.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Beautiful area Matt, The trees are nice but after seeing the pics I long for jacket weather.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Real nice area there, Matt. Thanks for sharing with us. Can't wait to see the success you have from there!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thank you Don and Chris. Normally full of fox with some fallow and muntjac.

Don you would love the English summer as it never gets to 115F!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Nice area for a hunt Matt. I'm also looking forward to fall and deer hunting. I hate the summer heat.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

3 weeks and the fallow and muntjac bucks are back in!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I sat in another seat tonight but didn't see anything but rabbits again, maybe I should get a.22























.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Oh crap what happened there!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)




----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Darn it Matt you been hittin the mash again ?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

No the first time I loaded them all I got was red X's!

(and yes wine had been taken!)


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I take it the second picture is your LOW seat!!!HA!!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

No thats a salt lick! I'll take a photo of a low seat later on.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Do you have any tree top seats ?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

No we don't have a need for any that tall.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I was thinking for those Long range shots.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Well if its woodland they will be within 100 yards and for the open fields I don't take to many because of the footpaths.


----------

